# Add new species to mix?



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, I have a 6 month old Pry/Anatolian mix girl and she is GREAT with our goats. But I also want her to watch over the chickens. My goats are getting ready to kid and I was thinking of moving her to the chicken pen until the babies are all born as she is still to young I think to be unsupervised with birthing. She has been fine around the chickens when she goes with me to feed them, but this is just occasional time with them. Will she be to sad away from her goats, and is this just a waste of time?

Right now the chickens are not in the pen with the goats and probably wont be for another year, but I want her to protect them as well as the goats.

Anyone have ideas on how to go about this? I could partition off part of the chicken yard (chain link) so she can't get to them, but do want to do this?

Asking more informed peoples for opinions. We only have the one pup and wont get another for a year or two.

If I don't mix them now, will she still watch over them in a couple years when I do mix them?

Any info is appreciated;
Rosina


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Our 2nd Anatolian was about 7 mos old during kidding season. He was raised with baby goats before I got him.
Dams were all in kidding pens for a few days. 
When I brought everybody back in with their kids he did just great! 
As for chickens, first Anat killed a couple of them as a pup. I had some pretty stern responses to that. 
Now he ignores them. I cant offer this dog raw chicken. If I say the word he will walk away.


----------

